# Archery for life



## Brandonob27 (Sep 2, 2015)

After starting archery hunting and browsing this forum for a while I have developed an opinon of both rifle hunters and archers. Rifle hunting seems like a total sh** show! All they do is complain about regulations and the dwr! It gets a little old when all they have to do is hop off a four wheeler lob some lead 300 yds across a ridge a whala back at camp by mid day! After stalking deer and elk to less then 50 yds you really start to appreciate the hunt; the burn in the boots the burning lungs and racing heart of opportunity when you finally get into bow range it is so awesome! To each his own I guess but personally I wouldn't feel satisfied at the the end of the season if I harvested with a rifle it's too easy and does no justice to the word hunting! Those Indiana had it right archery for life!! Lol


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

My wife and I recently picked up archery and it really does add so much more to the experience. I dont agree with the sentiment a lot of bow hunters seem to have though that they are some ethically superior breed of hunter. I sure wish all the trespassing tards I see on the archery hunt would get the memo that they are supposed to be better than that.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sounds like a whole ton of opinion for someone who hasn't rifle hunted. You said words like "seems" and "I wouldn't if I harvested".

Jumping on a forum of hunters, a community of brothers, and bashing a large portion of the members hunting style is a poor first post. Hunting is what you make it, no matter the weapon. You can log as many miles on your boots as you choose. Archery can be turned into road hunting also.

I suggest you spend more time on the mountain and actually harvest before making such a strong statement.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, all the archery hunters do is ride their wheeler to a spot, get off and take aim with their compound bows at the target 120 yards away and let a arrow fly. They then presume that the target was missed since no animal fell down so it is back onto their wheeler and down the road to the next available target. :mrgreen:


----------



## carsonc1974 (Jul 23, 2012)

Trolls gonna troll....


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Uh... welcome to the forum-Ov-


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Critter said:


> Yep, all the archery hunters do is ride their wheeler to a spot, get off and take aim with their compound bows at the target 120 yards away and let a arrow fly. They then presume that the target was missed since no animal fell down so it is back onto their wheeler and down the road to the next available target. :mrgreen:


It's gonna be real good when everyone can use crossbows with scopes and rangefinders built in. Won't even have to leave the ATV.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Brandonob27 said:


> After starting archery hunting and browsing this forum for a while I have developed an opinon of both rifle hunters and archers. Rifle hunting seems like a total sh** show! All they do is complain about regulations and the dwr! It gets a little old when all they have to do is hop off a four wheeler lob some lead 300 yds across a ridge a whala back at camp by mid day! After stalking deer and elk to less then 50 yds you really start to appreciate the hunt; the burn in the boots the burning lungs and racing heart of opportunity when you finally get into bow range it is so awesome! To each his own I guess but personally I wouldn't feel satisfied at the the end of the season if I harvested with a rifle it's too easy and does no justice to the word hunting! Those Indiana had it right archery for life!! Lol


I definitely agree with this statement. The rest of your rant?...not so much. You realize that most states give us the "easy", the late or extended seasons? Do you realize most of us are rifle and archery hunters?
The rifle hunt is a great time to include more of the family that doesn't have the same time and/or dedication it takes to be a successful archer. Grandkids, gramma, wife and kids, etc. Not that rifle hunters aren't just as dedicated but archery is more of a loner's hunt.
Do you think that rifle hunters are the only ones that gripe about the regs and the DWR?
I see JUST as many archers on wheelers as rifle hunters. Besides, probably most of the hunters you see on wheelers are heading to or from camp. And who wouldn't be looking for deer while you're headed there? I would. Besides, the road hunters tend to stay on the roads, see less animals and stay out of the way of hunters off the road. Your statement also tells me you aren't an antelope hunter.
I'm not sure where you hunt that the rifle hunting is too easy but I want your hunting spot!!

Something tells me you're REALLY new to hunting and not quite sure what you're talking about yet.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Over the last couple years I've seen bow hunters puttin' along on 4 wheelers and sitting in the back of trucks with an arrow nocked on the string and ready to go. This is just like a rifle hunter having a round chambered in the eyes of the law. Sure the bow can't fire without the bow drawn back, but if Cletus tips that 4 wheeler over or some other mishap occurs that 2 blade rage could go right up his bung or slice his sack.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Brandonob27 said:


> After starting archery hunting and browsing this forum for a while I have developed an opinon of both rifle hunters and archers. Rifle hunting seems like a total sh** show! All they do is complain about regulations and the dwr! It gets a little old when all they have to do is hop off a four wheeler lob some lead 300 yds across a ridge a whala back at camp by mid day! After stalking deer and elk to less then 50 yds you really start to appreciate the hunt; the burn in the boots the burning lungs and racing heart of opportunity when you finally get into bow range it is so awesome! To each his own I guess but personally I wouldn't feel satisfied at the the end of the season if I harvested with a rifle it's too easy and does no justice to the word hunting! Those Indiana had it right archery for life!! Lol


These are the words of an amateur / wannabe. Talk after a couple decades of experience and your opinion will have a much more educated feel to it.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Brandonob27 said:


> After starting archery hunting and browsing this forum for a while I have developed an opinon of both rifle hunters and archers. Rifle hunting seems like a total sh** show! All they do is complain about regulations and the dwr! It gets a little old when all they have to do is hop off a four wheeler lob some lead 300 yds across a ridge a whala back at camp by mid day! After stalking deer and elk to less then 50 yds you really start to appreciate the hunt; the *burn in the boots* the burning lungs and racing heart of opportunity when you finally get into bow range it is so awesome! To each his own I guess but personally I wouldn't feel satisfied at the the end of the season if I harvested with a rifle it's too easy and does no justice to the word hunting! Those Indiana had it right archery for life!! Lol


I've felt burning lungs before, but I'm not sure what this burn in the boots is you are talking about. I think the only time I've felt burning in the boots is when I was a wildland firefighter and I would stand in one place in the hot ash for too long while we were doing mop up. Weee doggies! Hot feet for sure!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Brandonob27 said:


> After stalking deer and elk to less then 50 yds you really start to appreciate the hunt; the *BURN IN THE BOOTS* the burning lungs and racing heart of opportunity when you finally get into bow range it is so awesome!





colorcountrygunner said:


> I've felt burning lungs before, but I'm not sure what this burn in the boots is you are talking about. I think the only time I've felt burning in the boots is when I was a wildland firefighter and I would stand in one place in the hot ash for too long while we were doing mop up. Weee doggies! Hot feet for sure!


I think that the burn in the boots that he was talking about is athlete's foot.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I think it might be jock itch. Possibly a yeast infection...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Brandonob27 said:


> the burn in the boots the burning lungs and racing heart of opportunity when you finally get into bow range it is so awesome!





colorcountrygunner said:


> I've felt burning lungs before,


Burning lungs? You guys shouldn't hold your toke of the devil's weed in so long. I think that's your problem. JK! :mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I've hunted both with rifle and bow. The archery hunt imho is the best hunt out. You see more bucks, see less people, and the weather is nicer. However the tagging of game goes way down especially if your looking for a certain age class of deer. 

The rifle hunt can be fun but will require more work to find bucks. You will have more competition. The weather can be lousy. However if you see a buck you want it's usually a slam dunk hanging your tag on it. 

I honestly think a guy can learn more about the game there hunting in a season of bowhunting then a lifetime of hunting with a rifle.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Picture This.. 4 or 5 guys zippin down the road. Truck, 4 Wheeler or Razor.. End of October. The guy in the back he's the Big Game spotter.All of a sudden he yells, BIG BUCK. BAM! The breaks slam on..Spotter jumps out and ranges this monster at 1200 yards..Guy with the tag jumps out stands next to the road.. Puts his 6 ft Tripod down. Slips his 300 mag in the forks. checks with the spotter who is now the master range finder. he whispers, now 1275 yards.. The driver bails out.pulls out his magic wind direction finder.. whispers wind south by southwest.7 miles per hr.. shooter turns his turrets on the 300 dials it in checks with the wind master one more time. Then BOOM
30 seconds later the Buck hits the ground..Shooter Happy as a Ruttin Buck... is this hunting or just shooting? Sorry guys and Gals.. Someone says a lot.. Bow hunting isn't the only way to hunt))---------------> But it should be. Just A Thought


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Old Fudd said:


> Picture This.. 4 or 5 guys zippin down the road. Truck, 4 Wheeler or Razor.. End of October. The guy in the back he's the Big Game spotter.All of a sudden he yells, BIG BUCK. BAM! The breaks slam on..Spotter jumps out and ranges this monster at 1200 yards..Guy with the tag jumps out stands next to the road.. Puts his 6 ft Tripod down. Slips his 300 mag in the forks. checks with the spotter who is now the master range finder. he whispers, now 1275 yards.. The driver bails out.pulls out his magic wind direction finder.. whispers wind south by southwest.7 miles per hr.. shooter turns his turrets on the 300 dials it in checks with the wind master one more time. Then BOOM
> 30 seconds later the Buck hits the ground..Shooter Happy as a Ruttin Buck... is this hunting or just shooting? Sorry guys and Gals.. Someone says a lot.. Bow hunting isn't the only way to hunt))---------------> But it should be. Just A Thought


To tell you the truth I have actually seen more bow hunters do just what you described than rifle hunters. Perhaps the buck wasn't at 1200 yards but they do the same thing with hunters riding around in the back of a truck.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

so this remains the original poster's only post. that says a lot i believe.

And i stand by the sentiment, personally, that if you're within the law, enjoying the great outdoors, and doing your best to make a clean quick kill, then any way you do it is right. i mean I'm pretty young, and have a lot to learn but i've hunted with hounds all my life and thats a blast, but some people look down on it. I've hunted out of tree stands for deer most of my life, and a lot of people look down on that. i stalked squirrels through the woods with a .22 mag (possibly my favorite thing to do) and a lot of guys look down on that. over the past two years I've picked up bowhunting, duck hunting, and turkey hunting and you can guess where this goes too. I'll never understand hunters who look down on other hunters. anti's aren't gonna end our sport, it will be us killing our selves within. you don't gotta like the way i hunt, but don't put it down if i meet the 3 part criteria earlier stated. Enjoy God's creation, do you're best to perfect your method, and respect the animal you chase and the hunter's out there with you and we'd be a lot better off. just my two cents.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Does it really matter? Hunt with whatever weapon you'd rather go for.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

this is one of the reason i left the this site for a while because of this.. rifle hunter's this, muzzle loader's that, archery hunter's this... enough of this whining.. it is bad enough that we have to deal /fight with the Anti-hunters and the animal activist. to preserve our hunting and the things we love to do in the outdoors with out having to fight with one another.. people wake up!! we are all on the same team, weather you hunt with a bow, rifle or a muzzle loader, we are all doing what we love to do, and that's HUNTING!! it doesn't help when we fight with one another this is giving them fuel for there fire. hunt with what you want / and love weather is with a bow or rifle or a muzzle loader. and don't be the cause of it. help the other guy out and educate him or her to be a better hunter and better yet, *be a better sportsman*.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

rsb_924 said:


> this is one of the reason i left the this site for a while because of this.. rifle hunter's this, muzzle loader's that, archery hunter's this... enough of this winning.. it is bad enough that we have to deal /fight with the Anti-hunters and the animal activist. to preserve our hunting and the things we love to do in the outdoors with out having to fight with one another.. people wake up!! we are all on the same page weather you hunt with a bow, rifle or a muzzle loader, we are all doing what we love to do. HUNTING!! it doesn't help when we fight with one another this is giving them fuel for there fire. hunt with what you want and don't be the cause of it. help the other guy out and educate him or her to be a better hunter and better yet, be a better sportsman.


 Very well put rsb! Enough of the infighting! There are far bigger issues out there to be concerned about.


----------

